# I finally got my wife a family car!



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm disappointed, thought I'd see a picture of it full of beehives. lol


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

can you put more lights on your loader denny? lol


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Best, our wives should be happy to have husbands like us that buy them nice, safe rigs.
I bought mine one also. I thought, " I'll bet that FWD will come in handy!"

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00637.jpg

Once purchaced, you want to maintain them carefully, NOT A SCRATCH!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00662.jpg

Every once in a while, add a trinket to the rig just to show her that you don't always think about bees, bees, bees:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00688.jpg

Pretty soon however, she'll want another car. Hey, thats O.K.!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00706.jpg

Always got to be thinking ahead!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/TheGrabber.jpg


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG I always wondered what happened to the old OJ Simpson Bronco.


----------



## peter50 (Sep 26, 2012)

Which car that you got for your family member. What do you think about land cruiser if I use to ride it for family then is it condolence riding or just thinking as awkward. Anyway its nice to know all the above participants perform well and expose their ideas awesomely.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

What's the brown/tan stuff on the ground?


----------



## peter50 (Sep 26, 2012)

peter50 said:


> Which car that you got for your family member. What do you think about land cruiser if I use to ride it for family then is it condolence riding or just thinking as awkward. Anyway its nice to know all the above participants perform well and expose their ideas awesomely.



Any comment?
brake service brisbane


----------

